# Head Shots



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Mar 19, 2008)

Show us your favortire head shots of our minis. They usually do have such gorgeous heads


----------



## Kendra (Mar 19, 2008)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok here's a quick shot of our herdsire

JNR's Medicine Man he's 20 this year pictured here at 15!






And here's one of our babies at her first show where she did extremely well





Pleasant Views Flashin' Miss Zoey






Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 19, 2008)

Casi






Chianti






Chili Pepper






Cocoa






I think this is adorable, from when she was a weanling






Midnight. A little different, but I love this shot 






Ruby











Spin






Tracker






Tucker


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 19, 2008)

This headshot was taken by Shutterbug Shea and is by far my favorite head shot I've got of any of my horses:






Some of my other favorites are(all taken by Shutterbug Shea):





















~Jen~


----------



## River Wood (Mar 19, 2008)

River Wood's Dant's Destiny






River Wood Rapid's Cleopatra (a bit wet in the photo)






River Wood's B.A.'s Striker






River Wood's Rapid Fire






River Wood Rapid's Inquisitor


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't have any fancy head shots, but here are 2 of my favorite shots I took. The baby is Feather and the grey is Shyan. Both are very photogenic horses.











lol Peekaboo


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the headshots everyone! There are some gorgeous heads out there!

My boy Tee:


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Mar 19, 2008)

I love this head shot of my boy Crystal Ridge Carousel Royale(photo bt Liz Marks)






my filly Diva(photo by Nicole Jones)






my colt Nightrain(photo by Nicole Jones)


----------



## Nigel (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's a few of my favs of my boy, Dallas!

winter ones from a shoot last weekend:
















and from fall last year:





















and a random shot from quite a while ago:






Sorry there's so many, I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## BM Miniatures (Mar 19, 2008)

Love these of my 2007 colt
















Stealer











Tycoon











Skye


----------



## Devon (Mar 19, 2008)

Preg/Fuzzy but I love her head










Zee
















Wee


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 20, 2008)

Erica's Cross Country Bella Mia (Bella)






WF Mas Corona (Corona)






Solarwind Nevada Echo (Echo)






Star Ridge Acres Lily Blue Too (Lily)






Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle






SMS Little Miss Charming (Missy)






Wisteria Rubicon Raven Beauty (Raven)






Star Ridge Acres Golden Opportunity (Scarlet)






Star Keeper of KHA (Star)






Darmond Storm Survivor (Storm)






(this guy's neck goes on for a mile!!)

OMP Mighty Aphrodite (Sweet Pea)






That all I've got just head shots of.


----------



## countrycharm (Mar 20, 2008)

Dez.... (excuse the body shot i cant find the edited head shot without his body)






Max...


----------



## Willow Glen (Mar 20, 2008)

This is my colt Willow Glen Monarch Flyte of spots (Taz) I love this shot






This is Highnoon DJ my stallion Dj for short (this isnt his best head shot but its the only one on my computer)

He won national grand champion junior stallion cat B at nationals this year


----------



## Buckskin gal (Mar 20, 2008)

This is just one of my favorites,






and thisis another:






Have always loved this head shot too:


----------



## Shelley (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are a few of ours. Not professional - all were taken by me with the exception of

Hottie who was photographed by Melissa Noykos (Ruffian's daughter).

D&S ShowTime HOF






D&S Rock Hudson (Momma's Boy)










Rock again.










JoCo Miniatures Red Hot Summer (Hottie)






Little Pine's CB's Amazing Grace






Shelley


----------



## Loess Hills (Mar 20, 2008)

Love seeing those beautiful heads and expressive eyes. Wonderful examples!

Here's a couple of ours:

Loess Hills Bittersweet Buckeroo - 3 year old mare






Reflections Wings CBY - 2 year old mare






Loess Hills Aces Silk N Sassy - yearling filly






Hemlock Brooks Amber Lace - 25 year old senior mare with her look-alike foal


----------



## cjmm10 (Mar 20, 2008)

Our stallion, A & R--L&J Excessive Style






Our other stallion, A & R---Rocking K Grand Painted Illusion






Our 2007 foals & sires


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Mar 20, 2008)

Heavens Appy On The Loosa-- The only head shot I had on this computer.


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 20, 2008)

Everyones Head Shots are Gorgeous






Here are a few of my Favorites

All taken by me





A Summer Place Je Tieme

T Bar T Braves Cherokee Feather X Flying W Farms Blue Minuette






Dutchmans Ray of Hope

Darmonds Dashing Dutchman X A Summer Place Unique Mystique






Specks Miss Bambi Boo

Moniques Speckaloosa X Miss Shiloh Rose






Genie






MCMS Silver Cloud

Windy Woods Show Kase X Toyland Little Twinkle


----------



## Leeana (Mar 20, 2008)

I really do not have to many head shots...but i do have this one from a few days ago that i really like and is also in my avatar.

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte (Flyte)






My sr stallion Impressive Lights ..






Then Debut (Alpha Farms Magical Debut) ..with permission from Quay ..






..and Flytes brother Stetson (westwind btu crown prince stetson) from about two months back, this is a faverite photo of mine ..






..another of stetson from a few day back with my nephew ..pretty cute.


----------



## MBennettp (Mar 21, 2008)

Lady











Legacy






Maggie






Joe


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's a shot of my Mom's 50% Arenosa colt sired by KLS Pistolero, who is owned by CNC Miniature Horses. We call this colt Snapdragon...






Here is another of my Mom's horses, a mare named Butternut...






Here's my Mom's mare Ellie, I just LOVE this picture!






Here's Buck On Dan's Whiskey Girl...






Here's one of CNC Miniature Horses fillies from last year. She is a AMHR/ASPC filly...






And last but not least... a truely handsome head shot... I think this one is SHOW QUALITY!!


----------

